# Building cups-lpr



## byrnejb (May 7, 2021)

Given I have poudriere setup and working how do I get a local copy of cups-lpr?  The references that I have found imply that this is part of the cups package, but I do not find it on my system even though cups is installed.  I have looked at the options set on the cups port pkg and I do not see anything that looks like one to build cups-lpr?

How does one get this utility for FreeBSD?


----------



## T-Daemon (May 7, 2021)

byrnejb said:


> how do I get a local copy of cups-lpr?


Do you mean maybe 'lpr-cups' ?



byrnejb said:


> The references that I have found imply that this is part of the cups package, but I do not find it on my system even though cups is installed.




```
pkg list cups | grep lpr
/usr/local/bin/lpr
/usr/local/bin/lpr-cups
....
```


----------



## byrnejb (May 7, 2021)

Sigh... thanks.  However, there is no man page.  Is the --help output the only documentation from FreeBSD.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 13, 2021)

Documentation - CUPS.org
					






					www.cups.org
				




Was `man -k cups` tried? It will list man pages associated with CUPS.


----------



## byrnejb (Jun 14, 2021)

I evidently have a problem reading sorted lists.  However,`lpr-cups` is not listed by `man -k cups`.  Linux has a man page for it, FreeBSD evidently does not.

The original issue was solved using a different approach emplying `gpcl6` and `socat`.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 14, 2021)

I found cups-lpd(8), but it says this is depreciated. Also, this is for using CUPS over LPD. What you're looking for may be different.

Also, when using man -k, `|grep` may be helpful.

You seem to have found what you're looking for.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 16, 2021)

/usr/local/bin # `ls -l lpr-cups`
`lpr-cups@ -> lpr`

CUPS has its own lpr, which is different than the lpr for LPD in base.

/usr/ports/print/cups/pkg-plist

```
man/man1/lp.1.gz
man/man1/lpoptions.1.gz
man/man1/lpq.1.gz
man/man1/lpr.1.gz
man/man1/lprm.1.gz
man/man1/lpstat.1.gz
```
I tried to use the `man` command, but it seems to reference the one in base.


----------

